# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  روبينيو: أي لاعب في العالم يتمنّى اللعب في برشلونة

## الحصن نيوز

<div style="margin-left: 15px; text-align: justify;"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">عاد النجمْ البرازيلي روبينيو مهاجم نادي مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي إلى إثارة المشاكل مجدداً بينه وبينّ جماهير ناديه السابق ريال مدريد الإسباني؛ بعدّ أنْ صرحّ

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

